# Will Etexas's Birthday live up to the hype??



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

Will it? This is more exciting than the superbowl hype!

I think a poll in honor of Etexas is the best gift we could give him!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm only in it for the "thanks count" 

How old is he going to be?

From the looks of his avatar pic *REALLY* old!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

Yea, his other avatar must have been from his youth. It was black and white!!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 5, 2008)

woo-hoo - 1 more thanks and I hit 100! 

Thanks, G!

and back at ya!


----------



## aleksanderpolo (Apr 5, 2008)

Cylon has free will and is capable of love!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

There you go, I found your post usefull. (Doing my Christian duty by helping my brother out) Maybe we could have a superthanks day in honor of Etexas!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 5, 2008)

and off to bed with me!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

Only the human looking ones. In not so modestly dresses!


----------



## danmpem (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm so confused.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

O.k. Here's the story so far. Etexas left for a vacation somewhere and didn't leave a forwarding address. He then shows up 5 days before his birthday (kind of like Starbuck in Battlestar Galactica) and announces on every other thread that people who have April Birthdays are cool, and that his is on the 6th. Well, as I like etexas and his grasp of theological humor, I played along and posted it as well. After he left PB for the evening, I tried to think of something that we could do to celebrate his birthday. And voilà this thread was born. (After a few failed attempts, which my friendly neighborhood moderator took care of). Panta voted and posted, so he got a thanks from me because he's in it for the thanks count. (one of my options) Then I noticed  that he was one thanks away from 100, and doing my Christian duty, I thanked him and commented on it. Cylons are the chrome toasters from Battlestar Galactica, and in PuritanBoard fashion, the floor was opened up to a Cylon freewill debate. Which resulted in the OP commenting that only those who were immodestly dressed had freewill. That's when you, danmpem, entered the thread.

I hope that this clears up your confusion. If I can be of further assistance, I'll be glad to elaborate further. Thank you for helping in the celebration!


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

Grymir said:


> O.k. Here's the story so far. Etexas left for a vacation somewhere and didn't leave a forwarding address. He then shows up 5 days before his birthday (kind of like Starbuck in Battlestar Galactica) and announces on every other thread that people who have April Birthdays are cool, and that his is on the 6th. Well, as I like etexas and his grasp of theological humor, I played along and posted it as well. After he left PB for the evening, I tried to think of something that we could do to celebrate his birthday. And voilà this thread was born. (After a few failed attempts, which my friendly neighborhood moderator took care of). Panta voted and posted, so he got a thanks from me because he's in it for the thanks count. (one of my options) Then I noticed  that he was one thanks away from 100, and doing my Christian duty, I thanked him and commented on it. Cylons are the chrome toasters from Battlestar Galactica, and in PuritanBoard fashion, the floor was opened up to a Cylon freewill debate. Which resulted in the OP commenting that only those who were immodestly dressed had freewill. That's when you, danmpem, entered the thread.
> 
> I hope that this clears up your confusion. If I can be of further assistance, I'll be glad to elaborate further. Thank you for helping in the celebration!


 Screaming with laughter! Tim! Dude. My sides hurt! That Starbuck (sudden return) was poetic! Thank you (I think, depends on how the votes go) AS FOR HOW OLD I AM : Well Mother has a new saying, "I will tell you how old I am, I just will not talk about how old my children are."  Thanks Mom! It appears my age somehow make her feel older than her own age. Priceless.


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 5, 2008)

Alright Tim, where's my post? What have you done with it? It was theologically brilliant and witty, and it's also the only thing I was getting Max for his birthday.

Sorry, but I must  you.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 5, 2008)

I think we will "take it to the Max"


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Alright Tim, where's my post? What have you done with it? It was theologically brilliant and witty, and it's also the only thing I was getting Max for his birthday.
> 
> Sorry, but I must  you.


I adore gifts! PLease, feel free to create a new one!


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Yea, his other avatar must have been from his youth. It was black and white!!


brutal


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Will it? This is more exciting than the superbowl hype!
> 
> I think a poll in honor of Etexas is the best gift we could give him!


This really is a great gift and it IS more exiting than Superbowl hype......wait, I am having a wardrobe malfunction...sorry! I TRULY look forward to seeing the feedback of some of our Mods!


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

joshua said:


> I voted for the Sabbath option, you bein' a new Presbyterian and all.


Gotta love your faith in me Josh!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

Sorry kavn, the poll didn't get posted with the thread, so I had to start another one. You were too quick, and didn't see my hasty edit to tell people not to post. It got deleted when I asked the mods to delete it. Sorry, It was brilliant. It will now have to become the thing of legend, kinda like Atlantis.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

Goodmorning Etexas! One day to go! Gotta goto work. Enjoy.


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Goodmorning Etexas! One day to go! Gotta goto work. Enjoy.


Thank you again for my gift! The rest of you! Please vote on the Poll Tim made for me!!!!!!!!!!!! It will be a sign of your love for Uncle Etexas. SO POST! VOTE! Show me you care! Please. Bob, I see you! You have not said anything! you are hurting me! The rest of you! I see you! Show the love, show you care!


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

vote if you love me #2 OK, another option, vote even if you hate me!


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

My puter needs a recharge, BOY, I bet when I come back, this thread will be chock-full of B-Day goodwill! Yep. Some of you love me....don't you??????


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't buy the hype; it will probably be a damp squib.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 5, 2008)

Have a good B-day Max.

Grace and Peace.

Don.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> I don't buy the hype; it will probably be a damp squib.



Aren't all squibs damp? They live in the ocean, right?


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing ever lives up to the hype. ETexas has been set up to be disappointed. The only thing that will salvage his birthday now is for Grymir to fly over the monks of Santo Domingo de Silos to file into ETexas' house chanting "Doom".


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2008)

Ruben:

Shhhhhhh.....


Don't tell Etexas, but I am scheduled to pop out of the cake and sing, Happy Birthday Mr. President....

I am practicing now.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks, Pergamum, for giving me fodder for an entire month of nightmares.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2008)

Sweet Dreams! I WILL have to shave my back though...got any garden shears!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 5, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't buy the hype; it will probably be a damp squib.
> ...



Yes, therefore, it's inevitable.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes, don't let your squibs get dried out.


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 5, 2008)

Nobody's birthday from Tyler, Lindale, Van, or wherever...will live up to a "First Monday" type of hype that is being displayed here...

(You would have to know East Texas)...


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

joshua said:


> You're too high-maintenance. You're driving everyone away. Just like a very needy woma...err...person.


Sorry Josh, I didn't hear you, I was helping my wife select an outft.


----------



## etexas (Apr 5, 2008)

Gage Browning said:


> Nobody's birthday from Tyler, Lindale, Van, or wherever...will live up to a "First Monday" type of hype that is being displayed here...
> 
> (You would have to know East Texas)...


This man KNOWS East Texas!


----------



## Grymir (Apr 5, 2008)

Don't worry Etexas, I haven't voted yet, so I can sway the ballot anyway my hanging chad desires!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 5, 2008)

Did somebody say:













?


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 5, 2008)

Yikes...hanging chad. The first time I've heard that term for awhile.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 5, 2008)

*hanging Chad?*



Pergamum said:


> Yikes...hanging chad. The first time I've heard that term for awhile.




Poor Chad...cut him down!


----------



## py3ak (Apr 5, 2008)

Here's an apt link my wife put together for you, Max.


----------



## etexas (Apr 6, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Here's an apt link my wife put together for you, Max.


Ruben! I loved that! Thank you and your lovely wife!


----------

